# Not my grandma's hummus



## CWS4322 (Sep 29, 2012)

But then, being that my grandma was Swedish--I doubt she ever made (or ate) hummus. In the process of cleaning the fridge (it is Saturday), I found a wee bit of left-over roasted red pepper, about the equivalent of 1 sun-dried tomato in oil, 3 limes, 1/3 c Greek black olives, 3 fresh jalapenos. Soooo...since I'd already soaked and cooked about 6 c of garbanzo beans, I thought Hummus with a twist. 

I put the olives, roasted pepper, jalapenos, sun-dried tomatoes, garlic (3 cloves) and about 2 tsp of cumin, the juice of 2 limes, the roasted walnuts I found in the freezer (about 1/2 c), about 1 T of walnut oil, 1 tsp or so of sesame oil, about 3 T of olive oil, about 1/4 c of the juice in which the garbanzo beans were cooked, 3 T tahini, some paprika, and 1 T peanut butter in the food processor and let 'er rip. I added about 4 c of the garbanzo beans to that paste and let 'er rip again. Whoa! Is it still hummus if one uses lime juice and adds tomatoes and peppers? 

It is really, really good. Good thing the pita bread isn't ready, or there would not be any left for date night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds good!


It is really addictive--if one doesn't like the heat of jolly-pony peppers (BT--I love that name), I'd recommend backing off on those or seeding them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> It is really addictive--if one doesn't like the heat of jolly-pony peppers (BT--I love that name), I'd recommend backing off on those or seeding them.



Yes, I would be seeding them, I can't handle hot anymore!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds lovely CWS 

I have only just tried Hummus for the first time yesterday and i love it...it is very nice with carrot sticks


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 9, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds lovely CWS
> 
> I have only just tried Hummus for the first time yesterday and i love it...it is very nice with carrot sticks


Super easy to make if you have an FP. Takes all of about 3 minutes. Basic hummus has chickpeas, tahini, lemon juice, EVOO, and garlic in it. I add cayenne pepper and a bit of cumin if I'm making just plain ol' hummus. Besides veggies, homemade pita bread is also super easy, especially if you make the dough in a bread machine. Pita bread and hummus are definitely two of my go-to things for weekends when we are busy at the farm but will want a snack mid-afternoon. I go through several jars of tahini each year. Keep meaning to make my own, but haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks so much CWS...we do have a FP too 

I will buy some tahini at the shops today


----------



## taxlady (Oct 10, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks so much CWS...we do have a FP too
> 
> I will buy some tahini at the shops today


Here's a trick for making tahini easier to use. Store the jar upside down. Then after a couple of weeks flip it right side up and then back after another few weeks. It tends to separate into oil and hard stuff, with the oil on top. Give it a good stir before you use it. I usually stir with a table knife rather than a spoon because a spoon has a bowl where stuff gets stuck.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you Taxy, that is a great tip


----------

